# I'm back!!! J8Cubes Video Thread



## Jam88 (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Jam88 (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Jam88 (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Jam88 (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Jam88 (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 19, 2020)

Can’t you just put it in one post?


----------



## Jam88 (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Jam88 (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Jam88 (Jul 19, 2020)

I tried but it was super laggy.


----------



## Jam88 (Jul 19, 2020)

Also there will be 2 videos uploading on my channel (https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCk6BuvtKUyHusaSme_VCMzA) in the next two weeks but I wont be able to post them on here until I get back from holiday


----------



## Jam88 (Jul 19, 2020)

Like how often?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 20, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Like how often?


What do you mean?


----------



## Jam88 (Jul 20, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> What do you mean?


how often should I upload because people said yes to the poll


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 20, 2020)

I think your current upload schedule is fine imo


----------



## Jam88 (Jul 20, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I think your current upload schedule is fine imo


Thx


----------



## Jam88 (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Jam88 (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Jam88 (Aug 5, 2020)

Discord!





Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities


Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




discord.gg


----------



## Jam88 (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Jam88 (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Jam88 (Aug 19, 2020)

What videos would you want to see/ think there should be more of/ want me to make?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 20, 2020)

Maybe try for some cube reviews, on your collection


----------



## Jam88 (Aug 20, 2020)

Thanks! Great idea!


----------



## Jam88 (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Jam88 (Aug 26, 2020)

Unfortunately, my editing software just had an update and now it becomes unresponsive when I try to edit a video. Due to this, there will not be a video this week. If it is not fixed by the week after, I may try to record some videos which need no editing, but I feel that this would lower the quality significantly.


----------



## Jam88 (Aug 28, 2020)

Is it just my computer, or is my pfp on yt a greyed out thing with a line?








J8Cubes


On this channel, I do tutorials to help you solve the Rubik's Cube. I also do unboxings, solve reconstructions and cube reviews! I try to upload every Saturd...




www.youtube.com


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 28, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Is it just my computer, or is my pfp on yt a greyed out thing with a line?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah it’s fine for me


----------



## Jam88 (Aug 28, 2020)

OK thanks! Its just because Youtube blocked me because of my age yesterday and I think its fixed


----------



## Jam88 (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Zain_A24 (Sep 6, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> What videos would you want to see/ think there should be more of/ want me to make?



I know this post was from a while back but my advice would be to produce things that you enjoy making. Viewers want to see the creators passion and interest in what they do so definitely keep it up. Great channel. Awesome content.


----------



## Spacey10 (Sep 6, 2020)

Jam88 said:


>


A suggestion I would make is to spice up your thumbnail, not that I'm really good at it either lol, but in some of your thumbnails, you should find cubes that have a transparent background, an exane would be visual cube, or other .png files(is it png files?)


----------



## Zain_A24 (Sep 6, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> A suggestion I would make is to spice up your thumbnail, not that I'm really good at it either lol, but in some of your thumbnails, you should find cubes that have a transparent background, an exane would be visual cube, or other .png files(is it png files?)



What we do for thumbnails is we constantly zoom far out and see what it would look like when it's tiny. If it does the job at the size of a postage stamp, it is a good thumbnail.


----------



## Jam88 (Sep 6, 2020)

Ok thanks


----------



## Jam88 (Sep 9, 2020)

20 subs! bit late but


----------



## Jam88 (Sep 13, 2020)

Also, who likes my channel art?


----------



## Jam88 (Sep 20, 2020)

Premiers at 3:45 pm in the UK!! Come along and watch then!!


----------



## Jam88 (Sep 23, 2020)

31 subs and only 10 days after I hit 20 subs!! This is like 1 sub a day so thank you so much!!


----------



## Jam88 (Sep 27, 2020)

New vid


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Sep 27, 2020)

Great Video! (Big cube pops are the worst!) But GREAT Job and I really want you to get to 40 subs!


----------



## Jam88 (Sep 27, 2020)

Thanks-I can't wait to get a 5x5, 6x6 and 7x7 lol!


----------



## Jam88 (Oct 4, 2020)

Premier at 3:45!


----------



## Jam88 (Oct 4, 2020)

Video is now available for all your viewing pleasure!!




Also my channel seems to be doing a bit badly on the initial publication of a video. Any tips?


----------



## Jam88 (Oct 8, 2020)

I was thinking of a pattern video for 2x2, 3x3, 4x4 and pyra this weekend. Would you guys like this, or are you sick of them?!


----------



## Spacey10 (Oct 8, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> I was thinking of a pattern video for 2x2, 3x3, 4x4 and pyra this weekend. Would you guys like this, or are you sick of them?!


TBH, I don't really like them ok, we can do them, but the ruwix website has it.


----------



## Jam88 (Oct 9, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> TBH, I don't really like them ok, we can do them, but the ruwix website has it.


What would you want to see then?


----------



## Spacey10 (Oct 10, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> What would you want to see then?


Probably a series of videos, maybe like a series in which you go very how to finger trick tricky F2L cases, and every video you do 2, maybe 3 videos, and each is about 1 minute to 1 minutes and a half long, short and sweet.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Oct 10, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Probably a series of videos, maybe like a series in which you go very how to finger trick tricky F2L cases, and every video you do 2, maybe 3 videos, and each is about 1 minute to 1 minutes and a half long, short and sweet.


This is oddly specific lol.


----------



## Jam88 (Oct 10, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Probably a series of videos, maybe like a series in which you go very how to finger trick tricky F2L cases, and every video you do 2, maybe 3 videos, and each is about 1 minute to 1 minutes and a half long, short and sweet.


Do you mean like the pll algs vid that I made?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Oct 10, 2020)

I would recommend doing things you enjoy making and your audience will build around your natural enthusiasm for certain things.

Making a series is a good way of grouping content as well as having a nice stream of regular uploads.


----------



## Spacey10 (Oct 10, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Do you mean like the pll algs vid that I made?


Yee, like short videos that go over a specific set of hard algs


----------



## Jam88 (Oct 10, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Yee, like short videos that go over a specific set of hard algs


OK cool, I'll film them once I've done the weekly comp


----------



## Jam88 (Oct 11, 2020)

Hi everyone, due to technical issues there won't be a video this week. I might do 2 for next week if I have time. Sorry.


----------



## Jam88 (Oct 18, 2020)

Video will be uploaded tomorrow I hope.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Oct 18, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Video will be uploaded tomorrow I hope.


Looking forward to it!


----------



## Jam88 (Oct 19, 2020)

Premiering NOW!


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 15, 2020)

Premiering Now!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 18, 2020)

I would but my channel has died anyway.
I just can’t yt


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 18, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I would but my channel has died anyway.
> I just can’t yt


I really liked your earlier solve videos.


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 18, 2020)

I have an idea( uh oh).
So I'm going to start doing shoutouts. All you need to do to be shouted out is subscribe to my channel (link at the bottom) and then comment here that you have done so, what your channel specifies in, what you think your best video is(link) and your channel(also link).
I will shoutout one channel per video on a first come first served basis.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Nov 18, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> I have an idea( uh oh).
> So I'm going to start doing shoutouts. All you need to do to be shouted out is subscribe to my channel (link at the bottom) and then comment here that you have done so, what your channel specifies in, what you think your best video is(link) and your channel(also link).
> I will shoutout one channel per video on a first come first served basis.



A subscriber that only wants a shoutout is probably not very useful for you. They have to be interested in your content and engage with your content in order for the extra numbers to make a difference. Not a bad idea, but we tend to stay away from shoutouts for such a reason.


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 19, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> A subscriber that only wants a shoutout is probably not very useful for you. They have to be interested in your content and engage with your content in order for the extra numbers to make a difference. Not a bad idea, but we tend to stay away from shoutouts for such a reason.


I see your point. This was more a scheme to help other channels grow and maybe attract them to the channel. Thanks for the advice, but I think I'm still going to do it


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Nov 19, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> I see your point. This was more a scheme to help other channels grow and maybe attract them to the channel. Thanks for the advice, but I think I'm still going to do it



a shoutout will definitely help my channel grow

I have subbed, channel is ScarfonACeiling and best video probably my phone test


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 19, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> a shoutout will definitely help my channel grow
> 
> I have subbed, channel is ScarfonACeiling and best video probably my phone test


Ok, I'll shout you out in my video coming out this Sunday


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 22, 2020)

OK! Shouted you out @TheSlykrCubr, video premiering at 3:30 PM GMT!


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 24, 2020)

Join the J8Cubes Discord Discord Server!


Check out the J8Cubes Discord community on Discord - hang out with 12 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




discord.gg


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 29, 2020)

OK! New pfp from Aerma live, and a bonanza of videos for all of you!

2x2 ao5: 



3x3 ao5: 



4x4 mo3: 



another 3x3 ao5: 



@PetrusQuber @ObscureCuber A petrus ao5: 



A pyra ao5: 



A timelapse of solving all my cubes! :


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 4, 2020)

We got 11 M Pro unboxing + review and review of MS 2x2 coming sunday! Keep an eye out and remember to sub for more!








J8Cubes


On this channel, I do tutorials to help you solve the Rubik's Cube. I also do unboxings, solve reconstructions and cube reviews! I try to upload every Saturd...




www.youtube.com


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 5, 2020)

hey i subbed


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 5, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> hey i subbed


Thanks! 
Only 5 away from 50 subs!!


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 5, 2020)

wait i will try to give you 3 more subs


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 5, 2020)

Okay so my friends agreed you should have 48 subs


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 5, 2020)

GAN CUBER said:


> Okay so my friends agreed you should have 48 subs


Wow thanks!
49 subs so close...


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 5, 2020)

Sooo close


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 5, 2020)

GAN CUBER said:


> Sooo close


yeah...


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Dec 5, 2020)

just realised I wasn't subbed


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 5, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> just realised I wasn't subbed


Thank you so much!!! 50 subscribers people!!


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 6, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Thank you so much!!! 50 subscribers people!!


Noooooooooo 
3 people unsubbed...


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 6, 2020)

Premiering at 3:30 GMT! Be there!


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Dec 6, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Premiering at 3:30 GMT! Be there!


Great Video! And cool new channel logo. Hope the GAN 11 M Pro gives you better times!


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 6, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Great Video! And cool new channel logo. Hope the GAN 11 M Pro gives you better times!


I hope it does too


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 7, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Noooooooooo
> 3 people unsubbed...


Could just be glitch, happened to me once in a while but it goes up again fairly quickly


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 7, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Could just be glitch, happened to me once in a while but it goes up again fairly quickly


Don't think it's glitch as still on 48 now


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 7, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Don't think it's glitch as still on 48 now


I subbed


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 7, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I subbed


Thank you! Time for the second push to 50 subs( as if doing it once wasn't enough) 
Rofl


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Dec 7, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Don't think it's glitch as still on 48 now


I think sometimes people sub with multiple accounts and YouTube recognises that and immediately removes the extra subs (even if they're still subbed)
That's happened a couple of times for us on our YouTube channel when some people get too eager to win giveaways and make multiple accounts to do so.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 7, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> I think sometimes people sub with multiple accounts and YouTube recognises that and immediately removes the extra subs (even if they're still subbed)
> That's happened a couple of times for us on our YouTube channel when some people get too eager to win giveaways and make multiple accounts to do so.


IMO its kind of weird. People say :" It's the views that matter", but people judge you by your subs.


----------



## rubik2005 (Dec 8, 2020)

My ears tell me that this cube sounds like the Tengyun. Can anybody compare the feeling of these two?


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 9, 2020)

rubik2005 said:


> My ears tell me that this cube sounds like the Tengyun. Can anybody compare the feeling of these two?


The 11M Pro is light, fast and stable. Sometimes a bit clicky due to primary internals. @PetrusQuber has the Tengyun V2


But I hit 50 subs again, and guess who the 50th sub was?
None other than @TNL Cubing !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 13, 2020)

Ready to watch! @TNL Cubing


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Jam88 (Dec 16, 2020)

#shorts


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 16, 2020)

Permutation League Promo
Share with cubers and tune into the live stream- times in the video!


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 16, 2020)

Nice


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 16, 2020)

GAN CUBER said:


> Nice


Thanks


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 19, 2020)

Mini Valk Review


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 26, 2020)

Premieres in 3 minutes!!


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 28, 2020)

First stream for the permutation league- today at 6:30 pm GMT


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 29, 2020)

Stream 2- today at 6:30 pm GMT!
Tune in everyone!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 29, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Stream 2- today at 6:30 pm GMT!
> Tune in everyone!


Maybe you should start streaming earlier, a few minutes to introduce everything and catch up, before getting thrown into head to head solving.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 29, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Maybe you should start streaming earlier, a few minutes to introduce everything and catch up, before getting thrown into head to head solving.


Yeah will do


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 30, 2020)

STREAM THREE! 6:25 pm GMT with matches starting at 6;30 GMT


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 30, 2020)

Next stream! Grand finale, 7pm GMT tomorrow. Ao12 format.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 31, 2020)

Just a reminder!
FINAL STREAM FOR S1 Please tune in! at 7pm GMT today


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 31, 2020)

Today, I made a into Z3Cubing style.
(well at least the pictures) now comes 7 hours of editing...


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 2, 2021)

Weird CSTimer dancing cubes 
Premiering rn btw


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 2, 2021)

And some trashy CSTimer virtual cube solves
@Alex Davison


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 10, 2021)

Ranking the WCA Events!
(sorry @Owen Morrison and other mega lovers)


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 10, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Ranking the WCA Events!
> (sorry @Owen Morrison and other mega lovers)


Megaminx: Goes in D Tier
Owen: You have betrayed me...


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 10, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Megaminx: Goes in D Tier
> Owen: You have betrayed me...


Mwahahahahahahahahaha But what does he really see in it? Kinda boring and repetitive IMO


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 10, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Ranking the WCA Events!
> (sorry @Owen Morrison and other mega lovers)


I will now kill you for ranking skewb above 3BLD.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 17, 2021)

How to tension your 11M Pro!


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 23, 2021)

I spent AGES editing this, so a like and sub would be much appreciated . I changed up my thumbnail style a bit, I hope you like it! Feedback is always welcome!


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 23, 2021)

Just asking, couldn't you have put the skewb in a stand like the others? At first glance it looks like half of it is distorted, and then I realized that you turned it. I haven't watched the video yet, but I'll most likely post my thoughts later today


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 23, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Just asking, couldn't you have put the skewb in a stand like the others? At first glance it looks like half of it is distorted, and then I realized that you turned it. I haven't watched the video yet, but I'll most likely post my thoughts later today


I could have, but I thought it looked cooler. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 31, 2021)

First 9x9 Solve!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 31, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> First 9x9 Solve!


But you didn’t actually solve it...


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 31, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> First 9x9 Solve!


What was your finish time?


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 31, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> First 9x9 Solve!


Lol why would you use cage method on 9x9


----------



## Milominx (Jan 31, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> First 9x9 Solve!


Why dont you use redux???


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 31, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> But you didn’t actually solve it...


I did in the end, stupid iPad ran out of storage.



Mo_A2244 said:


> What was your finish time?


1 hour 36 minutes


Nmile7300 said:


> Lol why would you use cage method on 9x9





Milominx said:


> Why dont you use redux???


I do now. First solve, not most recent.


----------



## Jam88 (Feb 7, 2021)

Premiering rn! Cubing challenges!


----------



## Jam88 (Feb 23, 2021)

Sorry, haven’t uploaded in like 2 weeks. I’ve been focusing on other stuff, more on that below. I’m planning to take a 1-2 month break to get back into school, pay attention to stuff I’ve been neglecting, and to get the channel linked below with a few videos and hopefully some more subs.

I know that this is a cubing forum, so I’m not going to post my Minecraft videos here, I’m just putting the channel here once to tell you what I’m working on and if you for some reason really like my content you can still see some.

I WILL STILL BE DOING THE PERMUTATION LEAGUE THOUGH!!! DON’T WORRY!!!
Crap, I hate caps lock



https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCbhl-BYkjdIwWYv30J2Xy4g/


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 24, 2021)

Understandable.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 24, 2021)

pretty understandable.


----------



## Jam88 (Mar 28, 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCk6BuvtKUyHusaSme_VCMzA/discussion


Most recent post on there. Kinda explains my reasons.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 28, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCk6BuvtKUyHusaSme_VCMzA/discussion
> 
> 
> Most recent post on there. Kinda explains my reasons.


Wait what is it? Can’t see the discussion page
Edit: Can see now. Wish you luck


----------



## Jam88 (Apr 4, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Wait what is it? Can’t see the discussion page
> Edit: Can see now. Wish you luck


Thanks!


----------



## Jam88 (Jun 20, 2021)

OK, finally back! Will be doing monthly uploads or fortnightly for now, and here is the first one after a 4 month break! Enjoy!


----------



## Jam88 (Sep 18, 2021)

Well, I haven't really stuck to fortnightly or even monthly uploads!! Either way, here's the most recent video!


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 19, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Well, I haven't really stuck to fortnightly or even monthly uploads!! Either way, here's the most recent video!


Nice. Are you going to cover more 5x5 methods in the future?


----------



## Jam88 (Sep 26, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Nice. Are you going to cover more 5x5 methods in the future?


Maybe. I only really know this one rn, but if I learn faster ones, you can expect a tutorial for it!!


----------

